# 2003-2004 Wizards Player of the Game Thread



## MJG

I've seen these on a lot of other team's boards, so I figured I may as well do it here as well. I post a player of the game in each game thread after the game is done, so this will provide an easy way to check back on that for reference. This is all my opinion and I'm sure people will think such-and-such should've been in or my pick was way off -- because of this I'll list my pick followed by two other players who I think could've deserved the honor. I'm going to keep this thread locked, as people really shouldn't post in here; any discussion about it should go in the apporiate game thread (which I'll link to at the top of each post). I'm also keeping track of how many of these "awards" each player gets throughout the year as well as how many times I mention them as "also deserving" players.

*Gilbert Arenas*: 18 (16)
*Lonny Baxter*: 1 (0)
*Steve Blake*: 4 (9)
*Kwame Brown*: 12 (25)
*Mitchell Butler*: 0 (2)
*Juan Dixon*: 9 (11)
*Jarvis Hayes*: 9 (6)
*Brendan Haywood*: 1 (11)
*Larry Hughes*: 15 (17)
*Brevin Knight*: 0 (3)
*Christian Laettner*: 0 (5)
*Jared Jeffries*: 1 (10)
*Jerry Stackhouse*: 1 (5)
*Etan Thomas*: 6 (21)


----------



## MJG

<b>Etan Thomas</b>








13 points (5-7 FG), 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, best interior player this game, 31 minutes

@ Chicago Bulls (10.29.03)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 20 points (7-17 FG, 6-8 FT), 5 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 steals, great defense, 37 minutes
<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 18 points (6-12 FG, 3-4 3P, 3-3 FT), 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals, controlled offense very well, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








16 points (5-9 FG, 6-8 FT), 7 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals, big help in giving us some points during slumps, 42 minutes

@ Toronto Raptors (10.31.03)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 16 points (6-9 FG, 4-4 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, fantastic post work, 33 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 12 points (5-9 FG, 2-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 blocks, solid inside prescence, 27 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>








16 points (7-13 FG, 2-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, carried us in the 1st quarter, 28 minutes

vs. New Jersey Nets (11.1.03)

<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 6 points (2-5 FG), 10 rebounds, 1 block, brought us back into the game in the 3rd, 22 minutes
<b>Jared Jeffries</b>: 9 points (3-9 FG, 3-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 assist, helped provide some needed offense in 1st, 18 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








25 points (11-25 FG), 10 rebounds, 10 assists, 3 steals, great play all around, 38 minutes

vs. Dallas Mavericks (11.5.03)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 19 points (7-14 FG, 5-6 3P), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, helped open huge lead with great three point shooting, 30 minutes
<b>Christian Laettner</b>: 13 points (5-10 FG, 3-3 FT), 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 5 blocks, solid play in every aspect, 37 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








16 points (6-12 FG, 2-3 3P), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, good slashing to the hoop, 28 minutes

vs. Toronto Raptors (11.7.03)

<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 13 points (4-7 FG, 4-5 FT), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 steals, pesky defense causing multiple turnovers, 21 minutes
<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 11 points (4-9 FG, 3-3 FT), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, ran uptempo offense perfectly, 27 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>








22 points (10-20 FG, 1-3 3P), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, fantastic shooting all game, 39 minutes

@ Cleveland Cavaliers (11.8.03)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 20 points (8-19 FG, 3-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, consistent offense throughout the game, 37 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 12 points (6-9 FG), 8 rebounds, 3 blocks, our only inside force this game, 27 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








36 points (11-24 FG, 5-10 3P, 9-14 FT), 7 rebounds, 10 assists, 3 steals, hot as can be in first quarter, 45 minutes

vs. Philadelphia 76ers (11.11.03)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 23 points (9-18 FG, 4-4 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, good all-around offensive game, 38 minutes
<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>: 20 points (9-18 FG, 2-3 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, crashed offensive glass, 42 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>








17 points (8-14 FG, 1-2 3P), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 steals, consistent and good shooting, 41 minutes

@ Miami Heat (11.14.03)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 22 points (8-18 FG, 1-3 3P, 5-6 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, scored basket to get to OT, 40 minutes
<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 27 points (10-24 FG, 5-7 FG), 7 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, poor 3 point shooting (2-9) and TOs (8) prevent him from getting PotG, 50 minutes


----------



## MJG

(No players of the game)

vs. San Antonio (11.15.03)


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








26 points (8-17 FG, 2-4 3P, 8-11 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 5 steals, nagging defense, 44 minutes

@ Atlanta Hawks (11.17.03)

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 23 points (5-15 FG, 12-15 FT), 7 assists, 3 rebounds, 1 steal, amazing job getting to the line, 44 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 14 points (5-9 FG, 4-6 FT), 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 blocks, career high in points, 33 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Etan Thomas</b>








18 points (6-9 FG, 6-8 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, ferocious interior play, 27 minutes

vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (11.19.03)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 15 points (6-11 FG, 3-4 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, played with aggressiveness and intensity we've been looking for, 32 minutes
<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 23 points (8-18 FG, 4-8 3p, 5-7 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, relatively quiet but good game, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








27 points (8-16 FG, 3-7 3P, 8-10 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, lone bright spot offensively, 38 minutes

@ Denver Nuggets (11.21.03)

<b>(No honorable mentions)</b>


----------



## MJG

<b>Juan Dixon</b>








17 points (6-11 FG, 2-6 3P, 3-5 FT), 2 rebounds, 2 assists, huge 4th quarter to bring us back, 22 minutes

@ Seattle Sonics (11.23.03)

<b>Kwame Brown: </b>17 points (7-11 FG, 3-3 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, extremely efficient and aggressive on offense, 34 minutes
<b>Gilbert Arenas: </b>15 points (6-20 FG), 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, played well in comeback before injury, 37 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








22 points (8-18 FG, 3-3 3P, 3-4 FT), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, lead our team offensively without Arenas, 33 minutes

@ Portland Trailblazers (11.25.03)

<b>Kwame Brown: </b>10 points (2-7 FG, 6-6 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, good game all around, 28 minutes
<b>Brevin Knight: </b>4 points (2-4 FG), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, suprise calming play off the bench, 18 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>








22 points (10-18 FG, 3-3 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 steal, broke out of his mini-slump off the bench, 32 minutes

@ LA Lakers(11.26.03)

<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 12 points (5-7 FG, 2-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 asssists, another solid performance off the bench, 26 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Brendan Haywood</b>








23 points (10-16 FG, 3-5 FT), 11 rebounds, 1 block, career game in every way, 36 minutes

vs. Detroit Pistons (11.29.03)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 15 points (6-13 FG, 2-4 3P), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 5 steals, only other player to really bring it on offense, 34 minutes
<b>Jared Jeffries</b>: 9 points (4-10 FG), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, one of his better games this season, 26 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








10 points (4-7 FG, 2-3 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, solid effort on both ends despite limited court time, 22 minutes

@ Dallas Mavericks (12.2.03)

<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 5 points (1-8 FG, 3-6 FT), 16 rebounds, 1 steal, 4 blocks, despite poor shooting played very well in the paint, 29 minutes
<b>Steve Blake</b>: 8 points (2-8 FG), 1 rebound, 2 assists, 3 steals, lots of defensive hustle in a lackadaisical game, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Steve Blake</b>








12 points (5-8 FG, 2-3 3P), 4 assists, 3 rebounds, played usual game except that he made his shots, 21 minutes

@ Memphis Grizzlies (12.5.03)

<b>Christian Laettner</b>: 17 points (7-10 FG, 1-3 3P, 2-2 FT), 3 rebounds, did nothing except score but we needed that tonight, 17 minutes
<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 11 points (5-10 FG, 1-3 3P), 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 steals, did what he could to keep the game close in the 4th, 21 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








36 points (13-22 FG, 8-10 FT, 2-6 3P), 4 rebounds, 1 block, easily Hughes' top game as a Wizard, 35 minutes

@ Milwaukee Bucks (12.6.03)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 18 points (7-10 FG, 4-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 steals, several clutch baskets lead to the win, 22 minutes
<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 9 points (4-14 FG), 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, poor shooting doesn't hurt his best all-around game this season, 26 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








17 points (6-8 FG, 5-7 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, great post work off the bench, 35 minutes

@ Indiana Pacers (12.9.03)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 16 points (6-15 FG, 4-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, good overall effort, 36 minutes
<b>Christian Laettner</b>: 10 points (5-8 FG), 7 rebounds, 2 asssists, 1 steal, 1 block, played same game as usual in less minutes, 24 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








18 points (5-9 FG, 8-9 FT), 14 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, third straight great game, 35 minutes

vs. Orlando Magic (12.10.03)

<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 15 points (6-14 FG, 3-3 FT), 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, helped key two runs when we were down, 26 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 10 points (5-10 FG), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 blocks, best game since returning from illness, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Juan Dixon</b>








11 points (5-11 FG, 1-3 3P), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, again helped key two big runs, 25 minutes

vs. Minnesota Timberwolves (12.12.03)

<b>Steve Blake</b>: 9 points (4-8 FG, 1-3 3P), 4 assists, 1 steal, nice passing and good job helping out the rusty Arenas, 24 minutes
<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 16 points (6-16 FG, 3-7 3P), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, not great but a huge improvement over last game, 32 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Etan Thomas</b>








16 points (6-11 FG, 4-6 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, played tough inside especially in the 1st and 4th, 34 minutes

@ New York Knicks (12.14.03)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 19 points (7-17 FG, 1-3 3P, 4-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, played a better team-first game, 31 minutes
<b>Jared Jeffries</b>: 7 points (3-5 FG), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, best game so far this season, 40 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








38 points (10-21 FG, 4-7 3P, 14-16 FT), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 20 fourth quarter points won us the game, 41 minutes

vs. Utah Jazz (12.16.03)

<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 8 points (3-6 FG, 2-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, major spark off the bench in the second half stopping our drought, 13 minutes
<b>Jared Jeffries</b>: 11 points (5-11 FG, 1-1 FT), 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, second straight strong game as a starter, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>








22 points (6-11 FG, 3-4 3P, 7-7 FT), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, finally looks to be getting his stroke back, 40 minutes

@ New Jersey Nets (12.19.03)

<b>Steve Blake</b>: 11 points (4-10 FG, 3-5 3P), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, team played better as a whole when he was at point, 26 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 12 points (5-7 FG, 2-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 blocks, good defensive and post work on the inside, 29 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Jared Jeffries</b>








14 points (7-17 FG), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, played very nice offensive game outside of 1st quarter, 34 minutes

@ Miami Heat (12.23.03)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 16 points (7-16 FG, 1-3 3P), 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, much more under control game tonight, 38 minutes
<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 11 points (3-7 FG, 1-2 3P, 4-4 FT), 1 rebound, 3 assists, 1 steal, solid 4th quarter performance despite limited playing time, 15 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








10 points (4-6 FG, 2-2 FT), 7 rebounds, excellent one on one defense and post play in second half, 25 minutes

vs. Miami Heat (12.26.03)

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>: 14 points (6-14 FG, 2-4 3P), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, good defensive work in addition to scoring, 38 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 13 points (4-10 FG, 5-6 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 2 blocks, usual intense inside game, 26 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








22 points (9-20 FG, 4-5 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 steal, the only consistent offense we had tonight, 29 minutes

@ Chicago Bulls (12.27.03)

<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 10 points (5-10 FG), 10 rebounds, 1 block, good work on the offensive glass, 26 minutes
<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 6 points (2-6 FG, 2-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, another solid effort despite low scoring, 21 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








24 points (8-21 FG, 2-5 3P, 6-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, played more within offense with Arenas back, 39 minutes

vs. Atlanta Hawks (12.30.03)

<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 12 points (3-6 FG, 6-9 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, starting to become more effective off the bench, 23 minutes
<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 9 points (4-8 FG, 1-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 blocks, very assertive down low in first half, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>








20 points (9-18 FG, 1-2 3P, 1-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, nice game all-around off the bench, 27 minutes

vs. Golden State Warriors (1.2.04)

<b>Jared Jeffries</b>: 10 points (3-14 FG, 4-5 FT), 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 3 blocks, other than poor shooting played a career game, 33 minutes
<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 8 points (4-4 FG), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, I won't fault him for the coach's mind-boggling 2nd half benching, 13 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








23 points (7-11 FG, 9-11 FT), 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, best game of his career up to this point, 31 minutes

vs. Milwaukee Bucks (1.4.04)

<b>Christian Laettner</b>: 7 points (3-4 FG), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, played more effectively in bigger minutes than usual, 29 minutes
<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 18 points (6-18 FG, 3-6 3P), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, picked things up in the 4th during the comeback, 34 minutes


----------



## MJG

(No players of the game)

@ San Antonio (1.6.04)


----------



## MJG

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>








11 points (5-11 FG, 1-2 3P), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, just about the only player who didn't really screw up in some fashion, 29 minutes

@ New Orleans Hornets (1.7.04)

<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 9 points (1-6 FG, 7-10 FT), 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, good work getting to the free throw line, 25 minutes
<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 10 points (5-7 FG), 8 rebounds, 2 blocks, one of his nicer games in recent weeks, 22 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








26 points (9-18 FG, 2-4 3P, 6-7 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steal, finally played a game where he took mostly smart shots, 41 minutes

@ Orlando Magic (1.9.04)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 17 points (5-10 FG, 7-12 FT), 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, 1 block, seemed to be our only energized player throughout the night, 35 minutes
<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 13 points (5-17 FG, 3-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, continued poor shooting but played well elsewhere, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








43 points (17-29 FG, 2-4 3P, 7-8 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 5 steals, 1 block, near-perfect shooting through the first three quarters, 43 minutes

vs. Philadelphia 76ers (1.10.04)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 14 points (5-11 FG, 4-6 FT), 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, back to back aggresive games, 39 minutes
<b>Brevin Knight</b>: 2 points (2-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 5 steals, major contributions in every area other than points, 39 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








23 points (9-24 FG, 4-7 FT), 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, outside of poor first quarter was our only consistent offense, 42 minutes

vs. Houston Rockets (1.13.04)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 13 points (4-13 FG, 5-6 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, took too many bad shots after first quarter, 41 minutes
<b>Steve Blake</b>: 11 points (3-6 FG, 3-4 3P, 2-2 FT), 1 rebound, 6 assists, 2 steals, played so well that he stole Knight's playing time despite Knight's good game, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Steve Blake</b>








16 points (4-11 FG, 3-5 3P, 5-5 FT), 2 rebounds, 8 assists, 3 steals, best game of his short career, 27 minutes

@ New Jersey Nets (1.14.04)

<b>Jared Jeffries</b>: 14 points (7-11 FG), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, probably the best offensive game he's ever put forth, 30 minutes
<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 13 points (3-6 FG, 7-8 FT), 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, very quiet solid game, 28 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








13 points (6-9 FG, 1-2 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 38 minutes

@ Detroit Pistons (1.16.04)

<b>Brevin Knight</b>: 8 points (4-7 FG), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, solid if unspectacular effort, 26 minutes
<b>Jared Jeffries</b>: 8 points (3-8 FG, 2-2 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, didn't get many second half minutes for some reason, 23 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>








14 points (7-13 FG), 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, nearly set career high in rebounding in first half, 40 minutes

vs. Seattle Sonice (1.17.04)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 27 points (9-24 FG, 8-10 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, needs to start playing as well in the first half as he does in the second, 40 minutes
<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 18 points (7-10 FG, 4-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, personal 6-0 run in 4th killed Sonics comeback, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Juan Dixon</b>








17 points (8-16 FG, 1-2 3P), 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 5 steals, 31 minutes

vs. Chicago Bulls (1.19.04)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 25 points (9-25 FG, 3-4 3P, 4-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 38 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 13 points (5-8 FG, 3-4 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 blocks, 26 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Steve Blake</b>








17 points (6-11 FG, 5-7 3P), 1 rebound, 5 assists, 2 steals, excellent outside shooting touch, 30 minutes

@ Boston Celtics (1.23.04)

<b>Christian Laettner</b>: 13 points (5-8 FG, 3-3 FT), 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, solid effort in first post-suspension game, 25 minutes
<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 15 points (5-10 FG, 2-5 3P, 3-5 FT), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, played smart game in limited minutes, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








25 points (8-12 FG, 9-10 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 3 blocks, excellent play in every aspect including limiting O'Neal to 12 points, 37 minutes

vs. Indiana Pacers (1.24.04)

<b>Steve Blake</b>: 18 points (2-6 FG, 2-3 3P, 12-13 FT), 1 rebound, 5 assists, 1 steal, 15 fourth quarter points killed any run the Pacers attempted, 22 minutes
<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 12 points (4-5 FG, 4-5 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 block, was very dominant inside during the first half, 18 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Juan Dixon</b>








30 points (12-26 FG, 2-7 3P, 4-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 steals, without his second half scoring the game would have been a 20+ point blowout, 45 minutes

vs. Portland Trailblazers (1.26.04)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 11 points (3-7 FG, 5-5 FT), 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, excellent defense on Wallace in second half, 42 minutes
<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 12 points (5-9 FG, 2-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, again provided a nice spark off the bench, 23 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Juan Dixon</b>








20 points (8-13 FG, 4-7 3P), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, is going to steal some major minutes from someone if he keeps it up, 26 minutes

vs. Orlando Magic (1.28.04)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 15 points (6-13 FG, 3-4 FT), 15 rebounds, 4 steals, 1 block, vanishing act in second half prevented a career game, 37 minutes
<b>Jared Jeffries</b>: 14 points (6-10 FG, 2-5 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, was much more active on the inside than numbers indicate, 29 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








23 points (8-18 FG, 4-9 3P, 3-6 FT), 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, key player in the hugh 4th quarter comback, 38 minutes

vs. Phoenix Duns (1.30.04)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 19 points (6-9 FG, 7-11 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, again slowed down in the second half but didn't completely vanish like last game, 32 minutes
<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 9 points (3-6 FG, 3-6 FT), 13 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks, several key plays on both sides of the court in the comback, 24 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Juan Dixon</b>








13 points (5-12 FG, 2-2 FT), 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, big time hustle and energy for every second he was in the game, 25 minutes

vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (2.1.04)

<b>Steve Blake</b>: 15 points (6-11 FG, 1-4 3P, 2-3 FT), 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, spot on shooting the entire game, 26 minutes
<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>: 20 points (7-12 FG, 2-3 3P, 4-4 FT), 3 rebounds, 1 assist, nice to see him finally have a good offensive game, 32 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








27 points (8-13 FG, 11-11 FT), 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, back to playing well now that he's not the offensive focus, 40 minutes

vs. Memphis Grizzlies (2.4.04)

<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 16 points (6-12 FG, 4-6 FT), 11 rebounds, 4 blocks, one of the best games of his career, 31 minutes
<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 15 points (7-11 FG, 1-2 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, didn't let returning superstars effect his recent great play, 34 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Jerry Stackhouse</b>








23 points (7-12 FG, 3-3 3P, 6-8 FT), 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 5 steals, set the tempo early and closed out strong, 38 minutes

vs. LA Clippers (2.6.04)

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 25 points (8-15 FG, 1-3 3P, 8-10 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, played better all-around game than stats indicate, 44 minutes
<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 21 points (9-20 FG, 3-3 FT), 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, great boardwork which lead to many fast breaks, 45 minutes
<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 22 points (8-12 FG, 6-7 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, monster 4th quarter to squash an LA comeback attempt, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








26 points (8-15 FG, 4-6 3P, 6-8 FT), 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, major key in the turnaround with 15 third quarter points, 41 minutes

@ Cleveland Cavaliers (2.7.04)

<b>Jerry Stackhouse</b>: 19 points (5-14 FG, 1-3 3P, 8-11 FT), 5 rebounds, 11 assists, great work in getting other teammates scoring opportunities, 42 minutes
<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 16 points (8-13 FG), 13 rebounds, 1 steal, 3 blocks, starting to show he's worthy of being an NBA level starting center, 31 minutes
<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 20 points (8-15 FG, 4-7 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 blocks, good work matching up with the hot Boozer, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Juan Dixon</b>








21 points (7-12 FG, 6-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, the only player who brough his "A" game tonight, 31 minutes

@ Philadelphia 76ers (2.11.04)

<b>Jerry Stackhouse</b>: 15 points (6-9 FG, 1-2 3P, 2-2 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, solid overall game outside of 5 first quarter TOs, 30 minutes


----------



## MJG

(No players of the game).

@ Houston Rockets (2.17.04)


----------



## MJG

<b>Juan Dixon</b>








16 points (6-11 FG, 2-2 3P, 2-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, without him we'd have been blown out in the first half in addition to the second, 24 minutes

@ New Orleans Hornets (2.18.04)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 12 points (5-9 FG, 2-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, solid if unspectacular performance, 32 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Juan Dixon</b>








8 points (2-8 FG, 4-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 8 steals, poor shooting but fantastic everything else, 45 minutes

vs. Indiana Pacers (2.20.04)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 17 points (6-11 FG, 5-6 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 3 blocks, second straight stellar game against O'Neal, 45 minutes
<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 27 points (9-21 FG, 4-8 3P, 5-9 FT), 3 rebounds, 5 assists, broke out of mini-slump with second half of nice shooting, 40 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








21 points (7-21 FG, 3-5 3P, 4-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, 38 minutes

vs. Milwaukee Bucks (2.22.04)

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>: 16 points (6-11 FG, 2-4 3P, 2-2 FT), 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 28 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 9 points (4-9 FG, 1-2 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 30 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








16 points (8-16 FG), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, probably only player to play decent all game, 35 minutes

@ Toronto Raptors (2.25.04)

<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 13 points (6-7 FG, 1-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 blocks, had yet another great first quarter before mysteriously being yanked from the lineup, 26 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








21 points (7-15 FG, 2-5 3P, 5-6 FT), 12 rebounds, 13 assists, 1 block, antithesis of his pathetic game the previous night, 45 minutes

vs. Chicago Bulls (2.26.04)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 15 points (7-10 FG, 1-4 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 3 blocks, ran floor very well and was very aggressive all night, 40 minutes
<b>Brendan Haywood</b>: 15 points (6-9 FG, 3-3 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 block, post up game is getting better rapidly, 20 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








35 points (12-23 FG, 8-11 3P, 3-5 FT), 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, absolutely on fire from behind the arc the whole game, 43 minutes

vs. LA Lakers (2.28.04)

<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 18 points (7-11 FG, 4-8 FT), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, consistent inside scoring from start to finish, 42 minutes
<b>Jerry Stackhouse</b>: 20 points (7-17 FG, 1-2 3P, 5-5 FT), 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, seemed to shoot better than the box score indicates, 36 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








35 points (13-27 FG, 5-9 3P, 4-7 FT), 6 rebounds, 11 assists, 4 steals, absolutely on fire in first half and OT, 53 minutes

vs. New Orleans Hornets (3.1.04)

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>: 19 points (8-11 FG, 3-5 3P), 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, quietly had possibly best game of his career, 49 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 13 points (5-7 FG, 3-4 FT), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, big spark on the inside in limited minutes, 22 mintues


----------



## MJG

<b>Etan Thomas</b>








15 points (5-7 FG, 5-6 FT), 12 rebounds, 4 blocks, set the tone of the game by crushing the Raptors inside, 28 minutes

vs. Toronto Raptors (3.3.04)

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>: 15 points (5-13 FG, 1-2 3P, 4-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, gaining back confidence rapidly, 41 minutes
<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 27 points (9-20 FG, 7-7 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, you know he's playing great when this is his worst game in a week, 37 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








26 points (9-20 FG, 3-7 3P, 5-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, only player to really bring his full game tonight, 46 minutes

@ Boston Celtics (3.5.04)

<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 17 points (5-13 FG, 4-9 3P, 3-4 FT), 1 rebound, 3 assists, 1 steal, didn't play great but had several clutch baskets to help our mini-comback, 32 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 12 points (4-7 FG, 4-7 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 2 blocks, the team will benefit a lot if he conintues to play like this every night, 27 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








28 points (11-20 FG, 3-5 3P, 3-4 FT), 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 45 minutes

vs. New York Knicks (3.7.04)

<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 25 points (11-18 FG, 3-4 3P), 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 44 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








23 points (7-22 FG, 4-9 3P, 5-8 FT), 1 rebound, 7 assists, 2 steals, less than stellar shooting against double teams all night, 34 minutes

vs. Denver Nuggets (3.9.04)

<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 19 points (8-18 FG, 3-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, nice to see a few good shooting nights in a row, 40 minutes
<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 13 points (4-9 FG, 5-7 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, will have to work on his game some now that teams are paying him more attention, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








40 points (15-33 FG, 2-5 3P, 8-10 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, did as much as he could to help our injury-depeted team, 44 minutes

vs. Orlando Magic (3.10.04)

<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 19 points (7-13 FG, 5-8 FT), 11 rebounds, 3 blocks, McGrady wasn't the only one having a career game, 24 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








30 points (10-19 FG, 4-9 3P, 6-7 FT), 6 rebounds, 10 asssits, 1 steal, maybe this award should be called "Arenas' Box Score" insead, 43 minutes

@ Atlana Hawks (3.12.04)

<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 21 points (6-11 FG, 4-5 3P, 5-7 FT), 5 rebounds, 5 assists, literally our only offense in our weak third quarter, 34 minutes
<b>Jerry Stackhouse</b>: 29 points (11-26 FG, 2-4 3P, 5-5 FT), 6 rebounds, 6 assists, at least he played well on on side of the court, 41 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








28 points (12-20 FG, 1-6 3P, 3-5 FT), 6 rebounds, 8 assists, 5 steals, did have 7 TOs but otherwise was again our best player, 47 minutes

vs. Boston Celtics (3.13.04)

<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 21 points (6-7 FG, 9-10 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, got career high in points for second time in three games, 32 minutes
<b>Kwame Brown</b>: 13 points (5-8 FG, 3-8 FT), 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, needs to get his confidence back at the charity stripe, 36 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








21 points (8-13 FG, 5-7 FT), 6 rebounds, had a better all around game than the stats indicate, 43 minutes

@ New York Knicks (3.16.04)

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 27 points (8-21 FG, 3-5 3P, 8-9 FT), 6 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 steal, I can't name him player of the game when he has 9 TOs in a close one, 50 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 15 points (5-8 FG, 5-7 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 block, continued his hot streak -- playing for a contract?, 32 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








30 points (12-16 FG, 6-7 FT), 19 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, tough to imagine him playing better than he did in this career game, 48 minutes

vs. Sacramento Kings (3.17.04)

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 27 points (9-29 FG, 5-8 3P, 4-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 10 assists, 8 steals, several key plays on both sides of the court that sealed the victory, 48 minutes
<b>Jerry Stackhouse</b>: 21 points (8-19 FG, 3-5 3P, 2-3 FT), 2 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, maybe he should keep coming off the bench if he'll play solid ball like tonight, 31 minutes
<b>Mitchell Butler</b>: 13 points (6-11 FG, 1-2 FT), 5 rebounds, 8 assists, supersized effort and hustle makes him the unsung hero of the game, 44 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








27 points (10-14 FG, 7-10 FT), 11 rebounds, second straight dominant game inside, 39 minutes

vs. Atlanta Hawks (3.19.04)

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 13 points (4-15 FG, 3-9 3P, 2-2 FT), 10 rebounds, 10 assists, moved into second in the league in triple doubles, 42 minutes
<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 15 points (4-8 FG, 7-8 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 blocks, strong inside play when Kwame was on the bench, 22 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Steve Blake</b>








21 points (8-12 FG, 5-7 3P), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, we'd have lost by 30 without his scoring, 25 minutes

vs. Miami Heat (3.21.04)

<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 11 points (3-5 FG, 5-6 FT), 16 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 4 blocks, the only other player to play well all game, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








23 points (8-19 FG, 7-10 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, only took one game for him to get back to form, 33 minutes

@ Utah Jazz (3.23.04)

<b>Mitchell Butler</b>: 11 points (3-5 FG, 3-3 3P, 2-4 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 steals, just about the only player to not have several key mistakes all game, 19 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








30 points (11-20 FG, 4-7 3P, 4-5 FT), 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks, absolutely on fire in the first half, 39 minutes

@ LA Clippers (3.25.04)

<b>Steve Blake</b>: 17 points (6-6 FG, 3-3 3P, 2-2 FT), 1 rebound, 4 assists, 2 steals, hard to find fault with his game tonight, 18 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Etan Thomas</b>








16 points (5-8 FG, 6-8 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 block, we can always count on him for a good effort no matter what, 23 minutes

@ Golden State Warriors (3.26.04)

<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 11 points (3-8 FG, 1-1 3P, 4-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, garbage time stats but at least he was playing hard, 18 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Kwame Brown</b>








18 points (5-15 FG, 8-10 FT), 15 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, good work all around despite shooting, 42 minutes

@ Sacramento Kings (3.28.04)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 18 points (8-20 FG, 2-3 FT), 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, continued to fill the stat sheet up, 41 minutes
<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 27 points (7-22 FG, 1-6 3P, 12-14 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, nice to see him picking up his FT% in recent weeks, 44 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Larry Hughes</b>








32 points (10-24 FG, 12-17 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 1 block, fantastic work getting to the line in the first half, 45 minutes

@ Phoenix Suns (3.29.04)

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>: 30 points (10-23 FG, 2-7 3P, 8-11 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, game wasn't quite as impressive as it looks, 46 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








29 points (9-25 FG, 3-9 3P, 8-9 FT), 1 rebound, 4 assists, 4 steals, played the best out of a lot of subpar games, 50 minutes

vs. New Jersey Nets (3.31.04)

<b>Steve Blake</b>: 5 points (2-4 FG, 1-2 3P), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, despite the numbers he was vital in keeping our team alive during NJ runs, 23 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Lonny Baxter</b>








12 points (4-9 FG, 4-4 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, took advantage of injuries by playing very well, 24 minutes

@ Minnesota Timberwolves 4.2.04)

<b>Juan Dixon</b>: 11 points (5-12 FG, 1-3 3P), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, a successful return from injury, 24 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








32 points (10-15 FG, 6-9 3P, 6-7 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 5 steals, back to mid-March form after a stretch of poor games, 42 minutes

vs. Boston Celtics (4.4.04)

<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 31 points (9-21 FG, 4-6 3P, 9-11 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, doing a great job getting to the line, 40 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Etan Thomas</b>








12 points (4-8 FG, 4-5 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 block, balanced attack left many possible candidates for today's player of the game, 25 minutes

@ Milwaukee Bucks(4.7.04)

<b>Steve Blake</b>: 11 points (4-6 FG, 3-5 3P), 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, provided a nice spark every time he entered the game, 22 minutes
<b>Jared Jeffries</b>: 12 points (5-7 FG, 2-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, played better on offense than he has all year, 22 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Gilbert Arenas</b>








22 points (7-19 FG, 5-11 3P, 3-4 FT), 2 rebounds, 9 assists, 2 steals, multiple major clutch baskets including game winner, 43 minutes

@ Philadelphia 76ers (4.9.04)

<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 11 points (5-10 FG, 1-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 block, single-handedly kept us afloat during early 4th quarter drought, 20 minutes
<b>Larry Hughes</b>: 19 points (7-16 FG, 2-6 3P, 3-5 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, generally solid play especially during 3rd quarter, 33 minutes
<b>Jared Jeffries</b>: 4 points (2-7 FG), 17 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, fantastic board crashing especially on offense, 42 minutes


----------



## MJG

<b>Jarvis Hayes</b>








23 points (10-19 FG, 2-4 3P, 1-1 FT), 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, we can only hope for this kind of production every night, 37 minutes

vs. New York Knicks (4.10.04)

<b>Etan Thomas</b>: 17 points (6-10 FG, 5-7 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, continues to show he's a staring calibur big man, 32 minutes


----------

